# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Налог при УСН

## dafniya

Доброго времени суток! Ситуация такая: Предприятие на УСНО (доходы минус расходы), за первый, второй, третий квартал авансовые платежи не перечисляла, т.к. не было налоговой базы - расходы превышали доходы, в четвертом квартале появилась налоговая база, но сумма налога в четвертом квартале не равна сумме, которую я рассчитала исходя по итогам налогового периода. Подскажите как правильно рассчитать налог?

Ответить «« Действия

----------


## руина

Совсем непонятный вопрос, т.е. нет конкретики. Налог по Усн по году, в котором не было авансовых платежей ввиду превышения расходов над доходами, рассчитывается не за 4 квартал, а за год в целом и если налог по ставке 15% с налоговой базы (доходы за год минус расходы за год) будет меньше налога, рассчитанного по ставке 1% со всех полученных доходов, то уплачивается налог как 1% от доходов. Аналогично уплачивается налог по ставке 1% от доходов за год в ситуации, когда расходы превышают доходы. Такой налог по ставке 1% называется минимальный налог. В противном случае если налог по ставке 15% с налоговой базы превышает налог по ставке 1% от доходов, то уплачивается налог по ставке 15%.

----------


## See

Налоговая база?

----------


## Butterfly

А кто может поделиться опытом ведения бухгалтерии при УСНО ООО и ИПИ?
Я читала, что бух.учет не ведется при УСНО. Это так?
-нужно вести книгу доходов и расходов?
Какие налоги платятся и декларации сдаются?

и какой объект налогообложения лучше выбрать-доходы или доходы минус расходы?

----------


## alexandr_ll

С 2013 года компании на упрощенке должны вести бухгалтерский учет. Однако это правило касается далеко не всех упрощенщиков. И предприниматели на УСН от бухучета по-прежнему освобождены. Согласно ст. 6 Федерального закона от 06.12.2011 г. № 402-ФЗ ИП может не вести бухучет, если при этом он должен вести учет своих доходов и расходов. И такая обязанность как раз есть у всех упрощенщиков (ст. 346.24 Налогового кодекса).
Ежеквартально урлачиваются авансовые платежи по налогу УСНО, раз в год сдается декларация по УСНО.
За наемных лиц уплачивается НДФЛ и страховые взносы, и сдаются отчеты по ним.
С 2015  Компании, работающие по системе упрощенного налогообложения, потеряют льготу, которая ранее позволяла им не платить имущественный налог. Но это новшество коснется лишь той недвижимости, которая оценивается с учетом стоимости по кадастру (офисная и торговая).
Объект налогообложения: Доходы - простота, налоговой практически не к чему придираться, но для торговли и производства - невыгодно, а вообще надо считать.

----------

